# Inflamed rectum



## lucyinthesky7 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi, I have long-term IBS-C with treatment with Movicol (which makes me able to 'go'). Have been having rectal discomfort and fullness feelings building for last few weeks, have to make effort to pass wind or anything else, as if blocked. Saw my doctor today and he looked with proctoscope and said it was very inflamed. He's given me proctosidyl suppositories and said I would be passing blood if it was colitis. Is this the case?I've also posted recently about my discomfort by lower left rib. Still bad - could the inflammation be up there too? Scared its not just IBS. I am on waiting list for a gastroenterology appointment. I had an abdominal CT scan 2 years ago which was clear.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi.I have that same feeling in the bottom, that there is a bm waiting to come out, but when i sit on the loo, nothing, I have trouble passing wind, and the rectum feels sore and full, I have a appointment in two weeks to see a rectal surgeon, hopefully he will use his proctoscope and tell me whats wrong, my doctor doesnt have one. I have IBS-D, had the colonoscopy and endoscopy done, also ct scan and am awaiting the results for the ct scan. My gastro spec, says it sounded like i might have a prolapse of the rectum, I hope not. Hope your suppositories help.


----------



## MollyB (May 3, 2009)

I believe pain under the left rib cage is also an IBS symptom. I have it, too, and it drives me crazy sometimes. I'm never quite sure what will trigger the pain. I've found probiotics to be helpful, so you might want to try that to see if it provides any relief.Molly


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Inflammation is a general response and doesn't mean one single diagnosis. Inflammatory bowel disease like ulcerative colitis typically bleeds. Pain in the colon is in the exact same locations no matter what diseases you have.The bend under the left ribs is a very common IBS pain spot and IBS pain is often much more severe than what you see from inflammation.So you can't use that pain under the rib to prove anything and should try to not stress out too much until you get to see the GI doctor. Stressing yourself out will only make any symptoms you have worse.


----------



## lucyinthesky7 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. Cherrypie - good luck with the scan results.Kathleen, thanks for your words. I'm trying not to worry...


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

How are you today, ? do you find the suppositories helping. ??


----------



## lucyinthesky7 (Mar 16, 2009)

No change yet, thanks for asking. Still keep having to 'go' but not for much! How are you?


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

My IBS-D is bad , and the full feeling in the rectum is horrible, never sure when i need a bm or its just the full feeling in the bum. Why oh why is ther such a thing as IBS. it stinks.


----------



## lucyinthesky7 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. It just feels like such a waste of time, doesn't it? Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## elyag (Oct 14, 2007)

Kathleen M. said:


> The bend under the left ribs is a very common IBS pain spot and IBS pain is often much more severe than what you see from inflammation.So you can't use that pain under the rib to prove anything and should try to not stress out too much until you get to see the GI doctor. Stressing yourself out will only make any symptoms you have worse.


 What about pain under the rib on the right side?


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I often have that full feeling too, as if I have to go. Sometimes I do, sometimes not. Awful sensation! I also have had a lot of rectal aching and a numb sensation at times (along the left side of my "plumber's crack") for the last 6 weeks. Only one streak of blood in all that time, so I suspect another anal fissure. But the soreness is up about three inches, or at least it feels like it is. I've not had the aching before either.Going to see a doctor in a few days, but he'll only use the anoscope. If he finds nothing I'll have to have a proctoscope exam to look a little higher up at the hospital. Not looking forward to it. Wish he'd just do the procto right away. When I lived in a less rural area, I could go to a rectal specialist and have the procto done right in the office. Not the case here. It's a fairly long drive to the city, and I can't sit for very long at a time right now. So, it's a local doctor...the one who did my last colonoscopy. He's a scope specialist.I did have my last colonoscopy less than two years ago, so hopefully I don't have anything too bad. The doctor removed two benign polyps then and said I now have a redundant colon (extra loop) and that I had a fissure that was healing. I've had those for years. But I haven't had the aching all along the left side of my butt crack, and only lately have I had the full feeling and numbish sensation. Sure hope it's nothing bad. I'm trying not to worry, but you know how it is...one worries some anyway.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

> What about pain under the rib on the right side?


Achy or even sharp pain that comes and goes or just generally tender there, ORSevere can't do anything but curl up in a fetal position for 6-8 hours after eating a meal with fat in it that may also be associated with vomiting and often also causes pain up under the shoulder blade on that side?There isn't much on the left that causes pain other than that bend in the colon, but there is a bend on the right that can also be a trouble spot.The problem with the bend on the right is it is right by the gall bladder but you don't really have enough separate pain nerves to tell which is hurting.However when the gallbladder goes bad the pain tends to be much more severe and long lasting than the pain you more typically see with IBS.Sometimes the sphincter from the gall bladder can be the problem and that pain that is functional pain like IBS tends to mimic a bad gallbladder more than IBS does.


----------

